# New Murrays Beers In Bottles- Finally



## mikem108 (27/9/07)

Murrays 2IPA and Grand Cru are finally appearing in bottle shops, we finally have some extreme beers here we can be proud of and enjoy without having to go to the brewery  

Will be picking up my stocks tonight


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (27/9/07)

Where do I get some, their website seems to be broken for me!
I NEED some 2IPA badly!
:chug:


----------



## mikem108 (27/9/07)

DK said:


> Where do I get some, their website seems to be broken for me!
> I NEED some 2IPA badly!
> :chug:




Shawn mentioned Camperdown Cellars but I will be stopping by Liquor on Parade, Kensington :chug:


----------



## Doc (27/9/07)

Yep, and thanks to Rukh, I've got two bottles of the IIPA coming :super: 

Doc


----------



## redbeard (27/9/07)

not at Camperdown Cellars yet ...


----------



## beers (27/9/07)

redbeard said:


> not at Camperdown Cellars yet ...



Not at the Macquarie yet either


----------



## Stuster (27/9/07)

Liquor on Parade had some, but for some unexplained reason, I didn't buy any.


----------



## winkle (27/9/07)

Here's hoping they get a distribution deal done for up here :icon_cheers:


----------



## glennheinzel (27/9/07)

I ordered my fair share of 2IPA in advance from Porters in Pyrmont. They originally didn't know about these beers so they had to put in a phone call on my behalf. They got in a case and were dissappointed that I took all twelve bottles as it meant they didn't get any. They said that they had also ordered the Grand Cru, but didn't get allocation.

I was in at Camperdown Cellars at Kings Cross recently and he suggested that they wouldn't be getting it in. OT - I bought a French Triple in a 750ml bottle. Will be going back for a French farmhouse apple cider.

Doc - Two bottles of 2IPA for you are sitting safely inside my keg fridge. 
Phrak - There's a bottle of 2IPA for you too.

Edit: Grammar
Edit 2: Decided to remove hearsay.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (28/9/07)

Just picked up a couple of bottles from Brookvale Cellars. $19 a bottle <_< 
They had about 4 left.

Anyway, I can't wait to get them home and into the fridge, been dying to try a commercial example of this style since the brewing network has been assaulting my ears with tales of West Coast USA double IPA's etc.

DK


----------



## mikem108 (28/9/07)

Liquor on Parade 15.99


----------



## oldbugman (28/9/07)

and only 8 left at liquor on parade.


----------



## goatherder (28/9/07)

The 2IPA is a great drop. One word of warning however - the corks are stuck in way too tight. I had the misfortune of pulling the top off the bottle the other night. There was a tear in my eye as I poured the entire bottle down the sink...


----------



## Gough (30/9/07)

goatherder said:


> The 2IPA is a great drop. One word of warning however - the corks are stuck in way too tight. I had the misfortune of pulling the top off the bottle the other night. There was a tear in my eye as I poured the entire bottle down the sink...



Pulled the top off the bottle!! bloody hell mate that sounds like a pretty hard core effort! The corks are in very tight - something partially to do with our extra strength thermonuclear corker, and partially to do with the relatively lower level of carbonation in the beer compared to say, Champagne. Apologies for the tight fit. I have had no real dramas twisting them out and certainly haven't pulled the top off a bottle yet. I'll see if I can sort a replacement for you - this batch is all sold but possibly can organise a bottle from the next batch. Others maybe take extra care on opening I guess  

Grand Cru should be available on Monday at most outlets. Hope you are enjoying the beers and thanks for the support all.

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (30/9/07)

Rukh said:


> <abbrev>
> Edit: Grammar
> Edit 2: Decided to remove hearsay.
> </abbrev>


Rukh,

If the hearsay has anything to do with the beer or brewery, I'd suggest you contact Shawn (Gough) by pm to confirm or deny the potential rumour, rather than let a possible untruth persist.

Shawn is well approachable and very accommodating...and a very nice bloke as well.

Let him put your mind at rest.

Beerz
Seth B)


----------



## glennheinzel (1/10/07)

Les - You're right, although what I had heard wasn't too juicy and it wasn't anything bad against Murray's. I just figured that I would stay on topic. 

Shawn - Keep up the good work. I was hoping to visit you guys on Sunday as I was in Woolgoolga for my high school reunion on Saturday night, however I ended up sleeping in and ran out of time to visit. Speaking of a big Sat night, the Seaview Tavern will probably be putting in an order for more of your pale ale tomorrow. (Oops - I've gone off topic again!)


----------



## oldbugman (1/10/07)

Drank my bottle of the 2IPA last night as a night cap.. Boy what a night cap. Man I'd love for this beer to be readily available, and maybe a touch cheaper(so it could be a daily drink), but then again I'm sure the alch% tariffs push it's price up.


----------



## Gough (1/10/07)

Glad you enjoyed the beers fellas. Sorry you couldn't make it to the pub Rukh, maybe next time  I'll give the Seaview a call and get them some more Nirvana... Sounds like it must've been a good night!

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (3/10/07)

Had the Icon IPA tonight.
I had to summons the monkey wrench to open the bottle. Man the cork was in tight.
Pours a great clear deep golden hue with a big fluffy white head.
A fruit driven perfumy hop aroma with a big hint of caramel in the background.
A big bodied beer with considerable caramel sweetness that masks the massive hop presence and alcohol (until you burp and get a second dose of the hops).
All in all a big beer very reminisent of Arrogant Bastard, but with a bigger malt profile. 
As it warms the alcohol and raisen fortified notes become more prevalent. 
An extremely warming drop, and I'm looking forward to the second bottle that is still in the fridge 

Have a houseful of guests tonight and a couple of the guys had a sip and they got Hops. They haven't been through the Lupulin Threshold Shift 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (4/10/07)

Ill be stopping into the pub on sunday.
Looks like a great time to try their range and pick up a few takeaways.

can't wait


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (4/10/07)

joshuahardie said:


> Ill be stopping into the pub on sunday.
> Looks like a great time to try their range and pick up a few takeaways.
> 
> can't wait


Josh,

enjoy your visit.

The pick of the beers for me was the Elephant Head Pilsner (6.2% alcohol), which is not yet available in bottle.

The pilsener has a low snow-white head sitting on top of a very inviting light straw, golden coloured lager. And it doesn't look any less attractive as you drink it, Belgian lace pays homage to every delightful mouthful! A very generous late addition of saaz gives this beer a fruity aroma which is balanced by the sweet malt in the background. Once this beer makes it to your mouth it says, 'BIG'; big everything: lots of body, plenty of malt with a honeyed, sweet character, heaps of bite from the Saaz hops along with a very firm bitterness that balances the malt. It is all combined together with a creamy mouthfeel to make for an amazingly refreshing beer.

I rate it two thumbs up!

Happy tasting,

Keith


----------



## mikem108 (4/10/07)

I loved the 2IPA in the bottle, even the Missus went ooohh thats flavoursome, can't wait for the Grand Cru


----------



## joshuahardie (4/10/07)

Great writeup Keith, 

I am hoping they do samplers so I can try a bit of everything, and I am hoping that I will love the Nirvana PA, because I am fairly keen to take a case home with me, as I am passing through on my way to QLD for a holiday... 

The thought of having 2 weeks on xxxx is not tempting.


----------



## Trent (4/10/07)

The Icon is a bloody great example of a IIPA (the aroma is amazing too!), and I cannot wait to try the Grand Cru in the bottle either. Good to see these types of beers making it into bottles for us to buy (when we are lucky enough to find em) Full points to Murray's for taking the initiative.
Joshua, you will probably love the Nirvana, it is a great beer, kinda like a scaled down version of the IIPA. And taking a case to QLD will be a very smart move if ya ask me! They do sample sizes of all their beers, from memory they have 7 or 8, and they are all excellent, and all deserve to be bottled.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Gough (4/10/07)

Thanks for the reviews fellas - Doc for the Icon and Keith for the Elephant Head. Glad you enjoyed the beers. Both beers are very hoppy - the Icon is obviously balanced very much toward the hops, but the Elephant Head likewise. We try to keep the malt bill in balance though to keep things drinkable. We have a fir bit of fun with the hops in the Icon... it is mash hopped, first wort hopped, standard bittering, late and flameout additions and it is then dry hopped as well! Don't ask me exactly what the mash hops contribute in the overall scheme of things but it makes the brewery smell great and it is good for a laugh  

And Joshuahardie, we have 7 beers on draught at the pub and yes you can try a sample 'wheel' of them all if you like. I won't be at the pub over the weekend and I don't think Graeme will be either, but there is a brewery tour daily at 2pm if you'd like to have a look. 

Thanks again. I've got a bottle of the Icon and the Grand Cru for myself tonight... looking forward to them :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (4/10/07)

Doc said:


> Had the Icon IPA tonight.
> I had to summons the monkey wrench to open the bottle. Man the cork was in tight.
> Pours a great clear deep golden hue with a big fluffy white head.
> A fruit driven perfumy hop aroma with a big hint of caramel in the background.
> ...


Doc,

The Arrogant or the Ruination?
IMHO, not dark or Chinooky enough to be Arrogant.
Definitely Stonebrew-like, though, and very very very (did I say very?) nice.

My fave is/was the Grand Cru last time I tasted Murrays beers. Chewy alcoholic fruit salad. Oops, I'm salivating.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## redbeard (4/10/07)

just visited Camperdown Cellars & was informed that they wont be stocking any new Murrays beers due to some bulk buy cut off date they have  :angry: So is Liquor on Parade the only other Syd stockist ?

cheers


----------



## Gough (4/10/07)

redbeard said:


> just visited Camperdown Cellars & was informed that they wont be stocking any new Murrays beers due to some bulk buy cut off date they have  :angry: So is Liquor on Parade the only other Syd stockist ?
> 
> cheers



G'day Redbeard,

Not sure what is happening with Camperdown Cellars and these two beers as they stock our other beers and have been good supporters of ours to this point. This is a Link to the stockists as listed on our wep-page. We can only brew very limited quantities of these beers due to their large grainbills and the small size (1200 litres) of our brewery. Hope you can track some down somewhere nearby,

Shawn.


----------



## oldbugman (5/10/07)

Picked up another bottle of 2IPA and also a bottle of the grand cru


----------



## joshuahardie (8/10/07)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the reviews fellas - Doc for the Icon and Keith for the Elephant Head. Glad you enjoyed the beers. Both beers are very hoppy - the Icon is obviously balanced very much toward the hops, but the Elephant Head likewise. We try to keep the malt bill in balance though to keep things drinkable. We have a fir bit of fun with the hops in the Icon... it is mash hopped, first wort hopped, standard bittering, late and flameout additions and it is then dry hopped as well! Don't ask me exactly what the mash hops contribute in the overall scheme of things but it makes the brewery smell great and it is good for a laugh
> 
> And Joshuahardie, we have 7 beers on draught at the pub and yes you can try a sample 'wheel' of them all if you like. I won't be at the pub over the weekend and I don't think Graeme will be either, but there is a brewery tour daily at 2pm if you'd like to have a look.
> 
> ...



Shawn, i did a fly by of murrays on sunday. have to agree with keith the elephants head is the pick of the bunch. so incredibly refreshing. second fav was definatly the grand cru, which i could not resist taking one home. I also could not resist taking a cube of the nirvana home with me too.

all in all i was very impressed. i wish i had a pub like that close to my home

josh


----------



## Doc (9/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Doc,
> 
> The Arrogant or the Ruination?
> IMHO, not dark or Chinooky enough to be Arrogant.
> Definitely Stonebrew-like, though, and very very very (did I say very?) nice.



Yeah reminded me of the Arroagant (Double Bastard).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tseay (31/10/07)

Visted First Choice at Narrenburn (near work) and they had a gondola end of Sassy Blond and Nirvana six packs.


----------



## redbeard (5/3/08)

For those in Sydney, Newtown Village Cellars have about a dozen cru & 4 or 5 of the 2ipa for $16ea. 

cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/3/08)

Picked up a bottle each of the 2IPA and Grand Cru from Yarragon Ale House on the weekend, brought them back to Brisbane and they're chilling in the fridge. They've got a few still on the shelf if anyone else is down that way.

One question I do have is what's the intended drinking time for these beers? I.e. will they get better over time, or are they a drink and enjoy now type?


----------



## Ross (26/3/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> One question I do have is what's the intended drinking time for these beers? I.e. will they get better over time, or are they a drink and enjoy now type?




Best drunk at BABBS meetings amongst your friends  


Cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> One question I do have is what's the intended drinking time for these beers? I.e. will they get better over time, or are they a drink and enjoy now type?



I'd say that in general IIPAs are drink soon beers. The intense hoppiness will only fade with time after all so I'd get into that one. The Grand Cru might well improve with time, but the time I tried it, the beer was certainly more than drinkable already. :chug: 

You could always just buy a dozen and drink one every few months to see how they age.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/3/08)

Ross said:


> Best drunk at BABBS meetings amongst your friends



Oh, I already knew that one mate, pity I can't make this weeks meeting though 

Thanks Stuster, will crack the 2IPA before the Grand Cru


----------



## Ross (26/3/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Oh, I already knew that one mate, pity I can't make this weeks meeting though



i can't either as down at the beer awards in Melb - But there next month B) 

Seriously though, enjoy - The 2IPA is good but the Grand Cru is superb, both tasting great now :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## beers (26/3/08)

redbeard said:


> For those in Sydney, Newtown Village Cellars have about a dozen cru & 4 or 5 of the 2ipa for $16ea.
> 
> cheers




<_< SHHHH redbeard!... don't go ruining my local stash!


----------



## redbeard (26/3/08)

sorry. do they have any left ? might have to detour that way again if they do


----------



## beers (26/3/08)

redbeard said:


> sorry. do they have any left ? might have to detour that way again if they do



I dropped in tonight. Only the Grand Cru & the 2nd Anniversary Ale, no Icon. I'm hoping they'll be a regular thing there. I'll speak to the beer dude (Will, I think it is?) next time I see him up there & see what the go is.


----------



## joshuahardie (27/3/08)

Grand Cru is now being produced in the smaller bottles, same size as the pale ale and the blonde.
Will be available through dan murphys, so keep and eye out in the coming months.

Hopefully that will make it much much easier to get a hold of.


----------

